# 100 things to never say on the internet



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 28, 2008)

1.Credit Card number


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 28, 2008)

2. kirbyman123


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2008)

3. Your girl problems on a game forum... seriously, no one cares!


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 28, 2008)

4. Whose bonemonkey?


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 28, 2008)

5. Who's bone monkey .


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 28, 2008)

6. im 10


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

7. I'm having a party in my pants, who wants to come? (specially if preceeded by the above)


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 28, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 7. I'm having a party in my pants, who wants to come?



fixed

and just to keep the posts number the same as the list number

8. hey cn u hlp me 2 get this secur1ti ting set up?????? i herd dat u hav to hav secur1ti on your comp but idk how


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2008)

9: But I really _AM_ a girl! *lol*
Here I'll prove it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

10. Anything in l33tsp33k.


----------



## phuzzz (Aug 28, 2008)

11. WHERE ALL THE ROMS!?!?!?!?!?!!??


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 28, 2008)

12. CAN I BE MOD???!?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

13. Of course I'll come over to your place, you sound perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2008)

14. Will my slot-1 run GBA roms?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

15. Which R4 should I buy?


----------



## Sephi (Aug 28, 2008)

16. a/s/l


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 28, 2008)

17. 5/f/long beach


----------



## science (Aug 28, 2008)

18. Now you know the power, the power of the admin!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> 17. 5/f/long beach



I laughed hard!

19. Pretty much everything beve says in this thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=102535


----------



## Talaria (Aug 28, 2008)

20. IZ THAr  A N64 EMULAToR 4 tEH Ds?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 28, 2008)

21. Candlejack


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 28, 2008)

22.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 28, 2008)

23.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 28, 2008)

24. Urza is wrong.


----------



## fischju (Aug 28, 2008)

25.  I'm quiting.


----------



## JPH (Aug 28, 2008)

??. Clcik on the link to get free prizes! it work i promise!!!


----------



## Gore (Aug 28, 2008)

26. "I'm gay"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

27. I'm 14 and I'm broke.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 28, 2008)

28. *CONSTRUCT ADDITIONAL PYLONS*


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 28, 2008)

"i have the game but im not gonna dump it hahahahaha" -jph


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

30. Of course I'll help you smuggle your millions into my country Mr Dr Prince Hakumatmata, ex Nigerian Presidents Uncles Cousins Waiters Friend.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 28, 2008)

31. Anything in this thread without the proper number in front of it.


----------



## JPH (Aug 28, 2008)

32. JPH has  and won't dump it


----------



## Gore (Aug 28, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 27. I'm 14 and I'm broke.


33. I think this


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 28, 2008)

34. carrots


----------



## Trippy (Aug 28, 2008)

35. I'm a 14 yo girl and my parents aren't home.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

36. I starred in 2 girls and a cup?


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 28, 2008)

37. Can someone make my myspace cooler? here's my password ...

Edit: sorry scuber


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 28, 2008)

38. :/ so.. ? my last gf was 16


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 28, 2008)

39. Science is everywhere, even inside of me....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

40. Hitler wasn't THAT bad.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 28, 2008)

41. *Bidoof joke*


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

42. Ask me anything, I'm atheist.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 28, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> 41. *Bidoof joke*



43. *.TakaM joke*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

44. Does anyone else here listen to Rick Astley?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 28, 2008)

45. hai! i am scubersteve


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 28, 2008)

46. yes i have pubes and im not a little boy


----------



## science (Aug 28, 2008)

47. *Hey BoneMonkey, I have those PDFs you are looking for*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2008)

48. I use eMule, does anoyone want to trade mp3s with me?


----------



## Icey (Aug 28, 2008)

49. Can I please be unbanned from the forums?


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 28, 2008)

51. All the posts with wrong numbers since JPH messed up


----------



## WildWon (Aug 28, 2008)

53. Why'd i pick the username ChrisHansen? Well, funny story...


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 28, 2008)

54. POLL: Do you guys like me???


----------



## The Worst (Aug 28, 2008)

55.  SCIENCE WILL FUCK YOU.
























Now you know the power, the power of the admin!


----------



## The Worst (Aug 28, 2008)

56. btw the strkers were a class lower and got expelled and had to pay for the cake and a quter of the dress they had to pay and this week is still school imma a be an LBR Loser beyond repair for 3 days


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2008)

57: I'm new to this this NDS stuff....(it's all downhill from there)

58: Would search. Too lazy.


----------



## cory1492 (Aug 28, 2008)

59. Guys, look out - someone has stolen all of paypals passwords and we have to change them! ~I got an email that said so, just follow this link! And thank god the same friend helped me out more because I've really gotta order some [email protected]!!! VIAGRA!!! too!~ Here's my affiliate link, you should as well!


-ta-dum-bumb-


----------



## dilav (Aug 28, 2008)

100. i can't count, but i know my numbers.


----------



## superdude (Aug 28, 2008)

62: fat jokes
63: your mom jokes
64: you got failed
65: fail


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

66. Drama.


----------



## Christen (Aug 28, 2008)

67. I can has cheezeburger?


----------



## Searinox (Aug 28, 2008)

68. *CAPS LOCK TO EMPHASIZE MY RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 28, 2008)

69. LEAKING STAFF SECRETS.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 28, 2008)

70. The truth


----------



## Cranberry (Aug 28, 2008)

71. Your opinion.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 28, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> 69. LEAKING STAFF SECRETS.


72. LEAKING SECRETS TO STAFF.


----------



## dice (Aug 28, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


73. saying "bump"


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 28, 2008)

Halo 3 sucks.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 28, 2008)

74. Urza is right....


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 28, 2008)

75. What's a goatse?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 28, 2008)

76.  What is 4chan?


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 28, 2008)

Whatevar: HOW DO I PLAY .RAR FILES?!?!


----------



## Law (Aug 28, 2008)

77) DS-X RULEZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Interchangable with .


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 28, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Whatevar: HOW DO I PLAY .RAR FILES?!?!


DO YOU NOT KNOW HOW TO NUMBER YOUR COMMENT?

78. Your password (not sure if it was said before)


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 28, 2008)

79. Final Fantasy N is the best of all! 

being N an integer between 1 and 13


----------



## Shichibukai (Aug 28, 2008)

That This thread Is Great
LOL


----------



## paul1991 (Aug 28, 2008)

Open up! Its the ass-police.


----------



## Jax (Aug 28, 2008)

80. The Internet is SRSBZNS


----------



## Shinji (Aug 28, 2008)

81. PS3 > Xbox360


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Aug 28, 2008)

82. Wii is next-gen


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 28, 2008)

83: Wii is the best console


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 29, 2008)

84: Bad Wii jokes


----------



## Law (Aug 29, 2008)

85. So I was thinking of starting to play Runescape...


----------



## troydude6 (Aug 29, 2008)

86. What's DLDI?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 29, 2008)

87. any youtube url that contains Rick Astley anywhere in it


----------



## science (Aug 29, 2008)

88.


----------



## Talaria (Aug 29, 2008)

89. Yeah my password is 553w8Yck53W00T

Edit- Hey it didn't censor it


----------



## Law (Aug 29, 2008)

90. 'sup /b/? I'm a furry.

Thread needs to be changed to "1000 things to never say on the internet".


----------



## xJonny (Aug 29, 2008)

91. Oh shit, I got rickrolled.

Can you guys post a youtube video of how to avoid rickrolls?


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 29, 2008)

92. I have (insert name of thing here)

_eventually someone will make a "(insert name here) has (thing), won't dump it" thread._


----------



## amptor (Aug 29, 2008)

93. hrth


----------



## Jax (Aug 29, 2008)

94. I love the Friend Code system!


----------



## xJonny (Aug 29, 2008)

95: Is it legal to do (indescribable action)


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 29, 2008)

96. Picard is so much better than Kirk


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 29, 2008)

97. "Gay marriage should be between a man and a woman." - The Governator


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 29, 2008)

98. 101: can we keep playign???/


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2008)

99. Can someone plz translate this game for me. ( dont know if its been said yet)


----------



## science (Aug 29, 2008)

100. I got it


----------



## Sephi (Aug 29, 2008)

woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 29, 2008)

SOMEONE CLOSE AND STICKY THIS THREAD.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 29, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> 100. I got it


camper


----------



## Live Again (Aug 29, 2008)

101. 101


----------



## da_head (Aug 29, 2008)

102. VISTA SUX 

(even though it does)

and the thread is now "1000 things never to say on the internet". why? cuz i said so


----------



## strata8 (Aug 29, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> _This post was forcibly removed from the system._



Fix'd


----------



## Gore (Aug 30, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> 102. I have never used VISTA SUX


Fix'd


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 30, 2008)

I like Vista.



			
				Antoligy said:
			
		

> Pokemongalaxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats an actual email.


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 30, 2008)

Sticky'd. Should I close it?


----------



## Jax (Aug 30, 2008)

Last post before thread is closed!


----------



## da_head (Aug 30, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually i have. why would i make that judgment if i hadn't?

LAST POST BEFORE ITS CLOSED


----------



## Prime (Aug 30, 2008)

inb4close


----------



## Jax (Aug 30, 2008)

HAHA SUCKERS!

THIS POST SHALL BE THE LAST!


----------



## da_head (Aug 30, 2008)

in before close


----------



## Prime (Aug 30, 2008)

A mod or admin will come along and simply Post then close the topic so they win.


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 30, 2008)

Prime, you know us too well.

Closed


----------

